# Solr eine Lucene basierte Enterprise Search Library



## Thomas Darimont (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Schaut mal hier:
http://incubator.apache.org/solr/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Gast170816 (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, was ist das eigentlich...ich bin darauf gestoßen, weil ich für das Blogsystem "Textpattern" gern eine "faceted search" verwenden wollte (was es scheinbar nicht als einfaches Plugin dafür gibt).

Ist das ein externer Server, den man mit seiner eigenen Webseite irgendwie verknüpft? Oder ist das etwas, was man bei sich im Webspace "installieren" muss?

Also ich hätte lediglich gern (für Textpattern) so eine Filterfunktion, wo man die Seiteninhalte detailliert durch Checkboxhäkchen filtern und anzeigen lassen kann. Wie geht das denn mit diesem "Solr"?

Bzw. können andere Blogsystem oder CMS sowas schon automatisch? Vielleicht eben Textpattern oder Contao...von Wordpress, Typo3 und so bin ich wieder abgekommen.


----------

